# Puppy Biting and Barking HELP !!!



## BarryJ

Hello

Just wanted to get some advice. I have a 3 month old cockapoo puppy who loves to cuddle and loves people and kids however he has just started barking alot and biting at my feet. He was on the bed playing last night and he lounged at me and bite my ear to the point where it was bleeding I took him off the bed and said " NO " in a stern voice then ignored him for a few minutes then it was bed time so he went to bed. Just wondering if anyone has any tips to get through this part of the puppy stage. He is started obedience school next week. I have heard of some popel using a spray bottle with water to squirt the dog or using a magazine but I dont like that option if I can avoid it.I dont want him to be scared of me or hurt him in anyway. But I need to get ahold of this before its a real problem


----------



## lady amanda

do you crate train? one method is when they pup starts to get crazy, and they all do, just put him in his crate until he chills out, you will find they are just over excited or tired, and don't know how to deal with it.


----------



## tessybear

Time out in the downstairs loo was what I did when Dexter became bitey (just a few minutes to get the message across.) I tried the water spray he thought it was tremendous fun!


----------



## TraceyT33

Millie is the same... shes 14 weeks now and drives me insane when she starts. I really don't like it because she is so unpredicatable. Sometimes she growls at me if shes too excited and that can concern me sometimes. I have mentioned this on the forum a few times and it seems that it is just a puppy phase. All being well she will calm down at some stage. Millie gets excited when we are playing fetch with her and this is when she starts growling/biting. Im sure the pup will grow out of this... well I hope so.


----------



## Pollypiglet

Puppies get very excited and treat you as another dog. Be firm do not let your dog onto your lap or near your face when they are wound up! They will soon learn you are not a dog!


----------



## DB1

This forum is so great to air your worries on and find out that you are not alone. It is a puppy stage and they do grow out of it but you must make sure they realise that people do not like that behaviour and we don't play like that, as others have said stop play and time out if necessary. It seems as if they will never learn but they do.


----------



## Billyb24

Poppy our 13 week old is like it with my 6 year old daughter ! She is fine with my 9 year old son me and my husband . Is this just a dominance thing?


----------



## wellerfeller

Billyb24 said:


> Poppy our 13 week old is like it with my 6 year old daughter ! She is fine with my 9 year old son me and my husband . Is this just a dominance thing?


Hi, no it's not dominance at all. Just her knowing your youngest daughter is a great target. She probably reacts more, screaming, running etc? The more boring your daughter can be when Poppy is wound up the more her interest in her will wane.


----------



## Jhunter_83

I have just taken Barney to his first puppy training at the weekend and asked the same question bout biting. I have tried everything I can think including putting him in his crate and even yelping like a dog. None of this helped.

The trainer told me that it is a puppy thing and he will grow out of it but he must have learned to bite you as he wasn't born to torment you. I was told when he bites to not make a sound or shout, not even to touch him and if it carries on to just stand up. After a few days of doing this, Barney is stopping biting as much. In fact when he first bit me on the knee when we are home, I ignored him. He bit me on the other knee and he kind of let out a sad cry then lay down next to me. 

The trainer said, if you touch him or acknowledge him he gets something out of it and keeps coming back 

Hope this helps you


----------



## DoogleDog

I have the same problem but my dog is 7 months old and is worse of a morning the min I get out of bed. I am trying to get to work most days. Marion


----------



## Tressa

Maybe worth a try to do the same as with Barney (above). Sounds a reasonable technique, although there are others that say to do a loud 'ouch' and turn away, ignoring dog. I haven't heard of the 'silent, no reaction' technique but that sounds good and if it is working for Barney it is obviously effective. Good luck - it is very trying, I know.


----------



## LeighandGen

We have two 10 week out toy cockapoos and the girl is very verbal during play time with her brother and when she wants out of their playpen. Her barking can become very irritating from its high sharp piercing noise. We have tried several techniques to try and train her noyt to bark so much. Nothing has worked thus far...we will just need to be consistent and PATIENT.


----------



## mabelsmum

My Mabel jumped up and bit me on the nose when she was 10 - 12 weeks old and I got as far as texting the breeder to send her back. She is now 8 months old and we have solved all her biting problems by putting butter on the back of our hands, when she licked it I said kissy kissy good girl, every single time I felt her teeth I said No Mabel Kissy kissy and she stopped and would lick instead. It was ingenious and worked pretty much straight away. I hope this helps you I love Mabel now and can't imagine ever being without her.


----------



## Maddie'sMom

I not only have to give Maddie a time out in her crate or pen- but I have to give myself a time out...she is soooo energetic, strong and persistent at 18 weeks. I have tried everything I can think of to curb her biting, but it seems she thinks EVERYthing is playing. She is so happy, I don't seem to be able to hurt her feelings. I look like a pin cushion and usually have multiple bandages on my hands. I know all of this is done as play, not as aggression....but if every action I take is interpreted as play by her...what to do?


----------



## Marzi

Time out sounds like a good idea to me.
When Kiki was at her nuttitest I also limited how much time she spent with us, the rest of the time she was in the kitchen with a mesh gate across the door. She could see out, but not get out. Time in the living area with the rest of us only occured when we were prepared to give her the time - these sessions were much happier and interestingly often when in the kitchen on her own she would settle and sleep... she didn't learn to sleep in the lounge for a long time - she definitely saw lounge time as 'let's be mad time!'
Now she has her own bed in the lounge and will sleep there happily when told 'that is enough' and play time is ended.
It is a stage, it does get better!


----------

